# T3/Clen/Winstrol Stack Advice please



## theZeus (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey guys,

This will be my 2nd cycle.... my 1st stack... my 1st cycle I did  500mg of Test-E a week for about 10 weeks...

Stats: 6'3..... 360lbs... BFI=33%

This Cycle I am trying to weigh about 260lbs when I finish... I still have Test-E left... so available I have Winstrol, T3, Clenbuterol, and Test-E.... 

I need advice on what to take... and how much to take each week etc.  I don't know whether to take Test-E and Winnie the whole time... and take T3 for the first 6 weeks and then Clen for the last 6 weeks... or what?  Any advice I would be greatful for.... Thanks guys!


----------



## Tatyana (Aug 26, 2007)

Is your bodyfat 33% or your BMI 33? 

How did you measure it? 

How old are you?

How long have you been training? 

What is your diet like? 

How long are you planning on taking to lose 100 lbs? 


Steroids and fat burners are not the 'magic beans' that people make out. If you as overweight as your stats suggest, as 33% bodyfat for a man is rather high, I would focus on diet, weights and cardio before I would concern myself with drugs. 

I don't take any performance enhancing drugs, but from what I have read about clenbuterol, is that it is not that effective at higher body fat percentages.

Also, it may be worth your while to lose some bodyfat before you go on another cycle.

Again, I thought winstrol was a 'hardener' rather than a 'builder', and with your bodyfat, the effects of winstrol would not be all that noticeable

I am sure I will be corrected if I have given you any incorrect info

 

x
x
x

T


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 26, 2007)

I strongly advice not using any of those drugs at that level of body fat. Also, planning to lose 100 lbs in a few months is asking for trouble. Look to your diet for solutions.


----------



## theZeus (Aug 26, 2007)

Well--- I believe it was my BFI and the last time it was measured was BEFORE my 1st cycle on Test-E... on my first cycle I put on about 25lbs of muscle.  

I am 20 years old and I have been training for 5 years.

My diet for this cycle will be about 2500 calories a day...

I will be doing about 20min of cardio 3-4 times a week and lifting 5-6 days a week.

I do not know what my BFI is currently...


----------



## Tatyana (Aug 26, 2007)

What is BFI? 

If you are not checking your body parameters correctly, how do you know you put on 25 pounds of muscle in your last cycle? 

I would get a copy of Tom Venuto's Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle.

2500 kcals is not a lot of calories for someone your size, in fact, I would call it a starvation diet, which could be damaging to your metabolism.

You are far too young to be taking steroids.

Hun, I realise you really want to lose weight and look good, but at what cost? Natural testosterone peaks at about 26, your growth hormone levels are also high right now.

I would learn how to work your body's natural ability, learn how to feed yourself properly.

There is no 'quick fix'. I am sure it took you awhile to put on the extra weight, it takes awhile to take it off.

Fat is fixable, learn how to eat well and train properly now and it will last you a lifetime. 


x
x
x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Aug 26, 2007)

I ask that you get present to the REALITY of diet 

Check this thread

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/d...ily-calorie-requirements-bmr.html#post1676074

x
x
x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Aug 26, 2007)

If you mean BMI, your BMI is 45

BMI Categories: 

Underweight = <18.5 
Normal weight = 18.5-24.9 
Overweight = 25-29.9 
Obesity = BMI of 30 or greater 

This is not always the best way to determine if someone is obese or not, for example, anyone with a lot of muscle will also have a very high BMI.

However, yours is VERY high, and if your BF (body fat) is 33%, that is also very high for a man. 

At that weight, taking all those drugs could be very detrimental to your health. 


The physiology of FAT is such that most of these drugs will not have much of an effect on you. 

Lose weight, THEN think about taking drugs if you REALLY think you want to take pharamceutical fat burners and steroids


x
x
x

T


----------



## clipshow (Aug 26, 2007)

Stay away from the drugs, especially since you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 26, 2007)

Tatyana is very right, theZeus. Your math is fuzzy. I seriously doubt you put on 25 lbs of muscle on your first cycle. I believe you believe it, but you need more information to know what you are doing. Learn before you do, bro. Best of luck.


----------

